# وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام



## Coptic Princess (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

*ممكن حد يعرفني ازاي اقدر احط لينك في موضوع علي شكل كلمه او صوره*

*يعني علي سبيل المثال لو عاوزه احط لينك في موضوع وعاوزه اللينك يبقي علي شكل "اضغط هنا" ممكن حد يعرفني ازاي اعمل كده :smil13::smil13::smil13:*

*الرب يبارك حياتكم جميعا*​


----------



## Michael (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

1- اكتب الكلام الى انت عاوزة

2- حدد الكلام المراد تحويلة الى رابط

3- الضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





4- ستظهر لك شاشة تكتب فيها الرابط (اللينك)

بخصوص الصورة نفس الامر

1- تضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2- الوقوف على الصورة بالنقر عليها مرة واحدة فقط 

3- الضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4- ستظهر لك شاشة تكتب فيها الرابط (اللينك)

لو الكلام مش واضح قول وانا اعملك شرح بالصور المملة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Princess (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

اااااخيراااا Thank you so much Michael​ 
لا يا استاذي شرحك ممتاز ومش محتاج اي صور ممله ولا حاجه..انا عارفه اني بطيئه بس مش للدرجه ديه:closedeye:closedeye​ 
:a4::a4:...كتر اكل الفول هانعمل ايه بقي.. ​ 
اضغط هنا​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك...اشكرك​


----------



## Ramzi (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

تسلم يا Michael على الشرح الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## ipraheem makram (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

ياريت يامشل توضح اكتر علشان انا مش فهم اجيب لينك بتاع الكلمة


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

شكررررررررا


----------



## احمد عمران (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

انا عاوز اعرف ازاى احط لينك على الصور


----------



## Michael (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*



احمد عمران قال:


> انا عاوز اعرف ازاى احط لينك على الصور





 بخصوص وضع صورة ولينك لها

1- تضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2- الوقوف على الصورة بالنقر عليها مرة واحدة فقط 

3- الضغط على ايقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4- ستظهر لك شاشة تكتب فيها الرابط (اللينك)


----------



## ayman_r (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

شكرا وجاري التطبيق
 وربنا يباركك


----------



## mina1 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

*شكرا على المعلومة
ربنا يباركم​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

*ميرسي يا جماعة على الشرح الجميل ده*
*واى مساعدة محتاجينها انا فى الخدمة*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

شكررررررررا


----------



## المنقوش علي كفه (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

شكرا خالص علي الموضوع الجميل دة وانا هجرب 
اضغط هنا


----------



## anasemsema (29 مارس 2008)

*انا فى الخدمه*

[URL="http://www.9df7.com/"]http://اضغط هنا[/URL]


----------



## anasemsema (29 مارس 2008)

*انا فى الخدمه*

[URL="http://www.9df7.com/"]http://اضغط هنا[/URL]


----------



## anasemsema (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا فى الخدمه*






[/IMG]


----------



## anasemsema (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: انا فى الخدمه*


----------



## anasemsema (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على:اشكرك شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ses_arm81 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*


----------



## بطرس البرت (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

بيرو


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

الللللللللللله اخيرا عرفت ازاى اعملها ميرسى ليك ميشيل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات
نعمة الرب عليكم [/center​​​*​]​


----------



## taten (23 يونيو 2011)

*رد: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

هذة مناورة للتدريب على الموضوع


----------



## taten (23 يونيو 2011)

*رد: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

هييية اشتغلت متشكر اوى


----------



## النهيسى (23 يونيو 2011)

*رد: رد على: وضع لينك علي شكل صوره او كلام*

شكرا جدااااا
معلومه رااائعه
ربنا يباركك​


----------

